# looking for  the year of my bicycle



## bikerdenis (May 8, 2011)

Hello to all. 
                 here is my serila number  *C163684*  for my *C.C.M galaxie*

I know there are many serial number found on the net but no serial seems to be mine.
and what is the value for this bicycle made in Canada? thanks


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to the cabe, Can you get a picture or two up so we can see what your talking about.Take pictures from the chain guard side.


----------



## bikerdenis (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Gene for the welcome . I  know the year for this bike now. It's a 1970. thanks for your reply. I have no pics but my bicycle is a CCM galaxie red color and it is in a very good condition but I don't know his value. no need to repeint and all parts are original.


----------

